

GitHub notifications on your menu bar - ekonstantinidis
https://github.com/ekonstantinidis/gitify

======
eivarv
This will come in handy! You might want to submit this under "Show HN",
though.

Also; do the notifications use OS X's notification center, or will the menu
bar icon change color upon new notifications?

------
umangd
I am tempted to make it work for bitbucket as well :)

